# Bacon wrapped dove breast



## oklahomajoe (Apr 19, 2010)

Dove breast with jalapeno slice, wrapped in bacon.  With some livers and gizzards to go along with it.  Bout to hit the pit.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Man you are making me miss living tin the country real bad.  We used to make this exact same thing all year long at my grandfathers ranch.


----------



## oklahomajoe (Apr 19, 2010)

I do my backstrap, goose, duck, and doves all like this.  Either on the pit or chicken fried.  We usually do a bunch of em on openin day of dove season, on the field, before the hunt.  But they dont last long!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 19, 2010)

Man I didn't even need to see these and I was going to give you points.  Awesome.  Hold on until I get there.


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bet they don't have you ever chicken fried a deer heart?


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Mmmmm... dibs on any leftovers.


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 19, 2010)

Those are some good treats. Chicken fried deer heart is another real treat, most people would never know what it was if you didnt tell them.


----------



## roller (Apr 19, 2010)

Bet that was good !


----------



## meateater (Apr 20, 2010)

I used to eat gizzards and livers alot when I ran a BBQ joint many moons ago, all you wanted they came with the chickens for free.  This post just made me hungry for them.


----------



## oklahomajoe (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks cajun.  I grew up catchin, killin, bbqin and fryin everything I could get my hands on.    Not to get too deep , but just split from an ole lady who isnt in to the meat scene altogether.  So all I can say is "IM BACK".  Be cookin plenty of wild game to come.  Cause if I cant kill em; I got a good buddy Daniel Boone type fella that can.  Thanks for checkin my post.
And sorry I didnt have the after pic.  Had a new lady friend that loved em.


----------



## brokenwing (Apr 20, 2010)

wow that looks good.  I always do that with venesion tenderloin.  Now i need to go raid the freezer.


----------

